# SLI/IEE protagonist in TV series



## Ching (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi,

I would really like if someone knew a TV serie where the protagonist or an important character was of one of these types.  Don't hesitate to give all those you know, by the way I would rather most recent ones than too old.

Thank you all in advance. roud:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

The X-files. Scully (SLI), and Mulder (IEE). Bam. :kitteh:

Ironically, the actors didn't get along well IRL!


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

sherlock holmes with Benedict, if he even type


----------



## Ching (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you both for answering, I will watch them.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> The X-files. Scully (SLI), and Mulder (IEE). Bam. :kitteh:
> 
> Ironically, the actors didn't get along well IRL!


Yeah, "I want to believe" being the catchphrase of the entire series. And Mulder withdrawing to the hicks just so secret agencies / aliens / cthulhu couldn't get to him / change his beliefs(Fi). Not to mention how deep his beliefs run.

Funnily enough, I didn't see that much in common between Fox and Finn(both being ENFPs). It just shows how much the external factors influence the type(upbringing, enneagram etc).


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

Phineas and ferb


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Bridget Jones and Mark Darcy, maybe?


Edit: Oh. I completely missed that the question related to TV series...


----------



## Qaellech (Dec 6, 2013)

Mike Delfino & Susan Mayer in Desperate Housewives
"I love you once. I love you twice. I love you more than beans and rice."


----------



## Qaellech (Dec 6, 2013)

Gon and Killua (HunterXHunter...One of the best animes out there)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Qaellech said:


> Gon and Killua (HunterXHunter...One of the best animes out there)


Gon strikes me as an ESE, honestly, and I think Killua is an EII.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Starbuck in Battlestar Galactica could be SLI. Not much of a social butterfly, serious, seems more interested in her technical skills and killing things. Sometimes has odd spiritual experiences/thoughts which might be a SLI trait.

Jayne Cobb in Firefly probably SLI. 

Can't think of any pairings at the moment.


----------



## Verity (Aug 2, 2014)

Kevin Garvey from _The Leftovers_ is an SLI, and Lou and Betsy Solverson from the new season of _Fargo_ seems like an SLI/IEE couple. There's probably more, but that's just off the top of my head.

Oh, and I think Hannah(IEE) and Adam(SLI) of _Girls_, but I haven't watched it in a long time.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

It's a miniseries but The 10th Kingdom. The main character, Virginia, is SLI. (And I'm pretty sure Wolf is IEE as well.)


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Ching said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would really like if someone knew a TV serie where the protagonist or an important character was of one of these types.  Don't hesitate to give all those you know, by the way I would rather most recent ones than too old.
> 
> Thank you all in advance. roud:


Brooklyn 99. Samberg is the main character as an IEE. Another one of the main character is his Captain, who is an introverted LSE, so close enough.


----------



## Qaellech (Dec 6, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Gon strikes me as an ESE, honestly, and I think Killua is an EII.


Ugh. :dry:
Uhuh.
I'm sticking to my typings.
I don't find it worth explaining yet.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Qaellech said:


> Ugh. :dry:
> Uhuh.
> I'm sticking to my typings.
> I don't find it worth explaining yet.


Ok.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Word Dispenser said:


> Ironically, the actors didn't get along well IRL!


wait...






at 4:19

nah, there was another video of them kissing in every award, I can't find it though. They weren't dating btw.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Felipe said:


> wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Shrug* Apparently they had a pretty hostile relationship offset while they were filming the show. Mulder decided to bury the hatchet with the movie they made together. Or that's what I've read. They seem to be fine now, though.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Another Lost Cause said:


> Starbuck in Battlestar Galactica could be SLI. Not much of a social butterfly, serious, seems more interested in her technical skills and killing things. Sometimes has odd spiritual experiences/thoughts which might be a SLI trait.


Nah, Starbuck is LSI or SLE. Too much Se, she is rather aggressive like that. Imo SLE seems to fit her jut fine. This explains all the preference for Ni-ish shit and why the damn ending sucked balls.



> Jayne Cobb in Firefly probably SLI.
> 
> Can't think of any pairings at the moment.


^^ imo he is SLE as well. 










The SLI in Firefly is Zoe Washburne.










Wash is pretty much IEE too.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Word Dispenser said:


> *Shrug* Apparently they had a pretty hostile relationship offset while they were filming the show.


that was just foreplay, haha


----------

